# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ту-22

## Виктор

Доброго всем времени суток. Сравнительно недавно нашёл этот форум, он мне очень понравился, узнал и нашёл много интересного. И вот теперь решил попросить у форумчан: поделитесь пожалуйста фото и видео(возможно у кого-то есть) об этом прекрасном самолёте. У меня уже есть некоторые фото и замечательный фильм "Траектория полёта", хотелось бы пополнить коллекцию. И ещё один вопрос: жители Петербурга, подскажите: где, в каком магазине можно купить сборную модель этого самолёта(мне интересен любой массштаб)? Либо просто адреса крупных магазинов по продаже моделей военной тахники.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## F378

что за фильм?  набери в поисковике" ту-22 "найдешь много фотографий ,машина популярная в народе.

----------


## Виктор

Фильм про Оськина В.С. разбившегося на Ту-22 в 1992г под Зябровкой, есть ссылка на этом форуме, советую посмотреть.

----------


## Nazar

> И ещё один вопрос: жители Петербурга, подскажите: где, в каком магазине можно купить сборную модель этого самолёта(мне интересен любой массштаб)? Либо просто адреса крупных магазинов по продаже моделей военной тахники.
> Заранее благодарен.


ТЦ "Гулливер" первый этаж, магазин Минимоделс

----------


## Виктор

> ТЦ "Гулливер" первый этаж, магазин Минимоделс


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

Интересно кто это выложил наше видео снятое почти три года назад, Х-32 кстати до сих снимать запрещено согласно МПДИТР.

В оригинале это видео длиннее, 1:37 вырезаны фрагменты с кабиной. Были еще съемки пусков, кстати. Посмотрим выложат ли их  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Интересно кто это выложил наше видео снятое почти три года назад, Х-32 кстати до сих снимать запрещено согласно МПДИТР.
> 
> В оригинале это видео длиннее, 1:37 вырезаны фрагменты с кабиной. Были еще съемки пусков, кстати. Посмотрим выложат ли их


там же вроде указан источник:
Tu-22M3 launching a Kh-32 cruise missile. - YouTube
+ в контакте:
Ту-22М3 Двойной пуск ракет | VK

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно кто это выложил наше видео снятое почти три года назад


Кому дали, тот и выложил...

----------


## lindr

Да никому не давали вроде :Confused: , а тут человек с Украины...




> там же вроде указан источник:
> Tu-22M3 launching a Kh-32 cruise missile. - YouTube


У меня есть доступ к исходнику.

Вот пара скринов с других видео

P.S. МПДИТР - мероприятия по предотвращению деятельности иностранных технических разведок, штука серьезная  :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Да никому не давали вроде, а тут человек с Украины...
> 
> P.S. МПДИТР - мероприятия по предотвращению деятельности иностранных технических разведок, штука серьезная


Стало быть, иностранная техническая разведка Украины взломала ваши "мероприятия"...  :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

А как по этому видео можно догадаться что пускают Х-32?

----------


## APKAH

Вероятно из-за того, что для нанесения удара по цели Х-32 забирается аж до потолка в 40 км, да и скорость у неё выше чем у предшественников. Правда чтобы опознать Х-32, необходимы видео пусков Х-22, которая забирается всего на 22,5 километра.

----------


## Assaulter

Ничего себе! Я-то был убежден, что разговоры о Х-32 на "Бэкфайре" - это из области благих пожеланий, а тут, оказывается, и видео есть...

Получается, прав был Петр Бутовский, когда в "Лотництве" писал




> Единственной модернизацией, внедренной в бомбардировщикиТу-22М3 еще около 10 лет назад было вооружение самолета новой противокорабельной ракетой Х-32, непосредственной преемницей Х-22. Х-32 имеет ту же самую форму и размеры, что и Х-22, но улучшенный блок управления двигателем и оптимизированный профиль полета делают возможным почти двукратное увеличение дальности.


???

----------


## lindr

> Я-то был убежден, что разговоры о Х-32 на "Бэкфайре" - это из области благих пожеланий


Почему же, пуски были и не раз, в 2010 не менее 4. И до того были, ракета уже давно на вооружении, правда использование в частях пока несколько ограниченно по некоторым причинам.




> А как по этому видео можно догадаться что пускают Х-32?


Визуально ракету от Х-22 отличить может только специалист. Случайным образом, подвешенные ракеты пару раз попадали под объективы споттеров.

Равным образом вам ничего скорее всего не скажет видео пуска.

----------


## AC

> ...Случайным образом, подвешенные ракеты пару раз попадали под объективы споттеров...


*Объект 45.03 № 9804 с изделием 9-А-2362 (с ТК 56):*
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Фсё описано здесь:
Судебные акты :: Решение от 13 июня 2013 г. по делу № А40-115120/2012
 :Cool:

----------


## SergeyL

один из рабочих кабинетов Ту-22

----------


## Assaulter

На фото кабинета Ту-22м3 место под какой индикатор зашито металлическим листом?

Не первый раз уже встречаются фотографии с такой заглушкой или пустым отверстием на этом месте.

Должно быть вроде так:



Слева-то вроде индикаторы ТВ- и РЛ-прицела оборонительной установки...

----------


## Assaulter

> Фсё описано здесь:
> Судебные акты :: Решение от 13 июня 2013 г. по делу № А40-115120/2012


ОКР «Адаптация-45.03М» - это, понятно, так называемый Ту-22М3М, а ОКР «Сонетка» - что это может быть? Дальнейшая модернизация Х-32 что ли? Ведь на вооружении ВВС РФ она уже, получается, находится....


И еще очень удивило - дата госконтракта на ОКР «Адаптация-45.03М» указана 19.06.1990г. Начало модернизации было положено двадцать три года назад??? Ведь тогда даже семейства новых РЛС типа "Новелла" не существовало...


Встретилась еще информация по наименованию компонентов БРЭО Ту-22М3М:

-прицельно-навигационная система "Новелла-45"

-РЛС 1НВ-1

-СУВ У-001М

Похоже на правду?

----------


## AC

> ...И еще очень удивило - дата госконтракта на ОКР «Адаптация-45.03М» указана 19.06.1990 г. Начало модернизации было положено двадцать три года назад??? Ведь тогда даже семейства новых РЛС типа "Новелла" не существовало...


Это, конечно, может удивлять, но тем не менее... Нынешние программы модернизации ПРО Москвы или модернизации воздушных пунктов управления (ВзПУ Ил-80), например, также имеют в своей основе еще советские договора на соответствующие ОКР.

----------


## Assaulter

Сам госконтракт на проведение ОКР, как я понимаю, включает в себя выполнение соответствующих работ по адаптации носителя к заданным данным контрактом новым элементам конструкции и оборудования.

И в таком случае, видимо, заключенный еще при Союзе госконтракт (вернее факт его наличия) используется в каких-то бюрократических целях (чтобы не мучаться с выдачей новых ТТТ) что ли? 
Ведь не может же за двадцать с лишним лет не измениться его содержательная часть. Если даже принять во внимание тот факт, что на М4 вроде как планировался к установке НК-32...

Такая практика ведения дел все равно вызывает вопросы - ведь в 1990 г. не было РФ, а был СССР - совершенно разные договаривающиеся стороны. Как он мог сохранить юридическую силу?


Еще вопрос появился по РЛС семейства "Новелла", которые сейчас предлагают для установки на от ракетоносцев ДА до ИЛ-38. Чем можно считать их появления - это итог поздних советских НИОКР по созданию следующего поколения ПрНК или какое-то "эрзац"-решение, появившееся в "рыночные" 90-е?

----------


## Assaulter

Настоящий эксклюзив - фотоообзор монинского Ту-22М0 от igor113

http://igor113.livejournal.com/374003.html

Жаль только, что кабину штурманов не открыли ((

----------


## AC

> ...Такая практика ведения дел все равно вызывает вопросы - ведь в 1990 г. не было РФ, а был СССР - совершенно разные договаривающиеся стороны. Как он мог сохранить юридическую силу?...


Ну, как-то так вот:
Из годового отчёта ОАО «Ордена Трудового Красного Знамени Научно-исследовательский институт радиприборостроения» *за 2008 г.*:
http://www.e-disclosure.ru/portal/Fi...1&type=file‎
"...Основной задачей  ОАО «НИИРП»  является сохранение лидирующего положения в отрасли -- Головного разработчика систем РТЦ-181 и РТЦ-181М. В настоящее время это подтверждается Заключением Минобороны России на эскизный проект по модернизации системы РТЦ-181 и *действующим до 2015 года Государственным контрактом (договором)  № 406/1591 от 31.01.91 г. (ОКР «Самолет-М»)*...".

----------


## lindr

> Чем можно считать их появления - это итог поздних советских НИОКР по созданию следующего поколения ПрНК или какое-то "эрзац"-решение, появившееся в "рыночные" 90-е?


И то и другое: реализовали советские НИОКР на элементной базе, которая была доступна на 2003-2005.

Лучше пока ничего нет (по режимам В-З и с заданным временем непрерывной работы).




> И еще очень удивило - дата госконтракта на ОКР «Адаптация-45.03М» указана 19.06.1990г. Начало модернизации было положено двадцать три года назад???


Вы не знаете что это за тема, скажем так она касалась не РЛС по задачам, но ее реализация получатся через новую РЛС, так уж оно вышло. Лучше особо не копайтесь в этой теме, там очень много прикрыто, т.к. задачи стали очень актуальными в последние лет 5-7.

----------


## Gefest83

Мне кажется или нет, но... как Мончу перебазировали в Оленегорск, т.к. в Монче сейчас полосу меняют, стали летать Ту-22, над городом кружили на днях... а до этого практически их небыло видно и слышно.

----------


## Assaulter

Попалось фото Ту-22М.

Извиняюсь за нижайшее качество, но фотографировал крохотную миниатюру в глянцевом журнале.

Обратил внимание на никогда не виденную раньше вытянутую плоскую антенну в носовой оконечности обтекателя РЛС.

Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что это за антенна и что это за вариант Ту-22?

----------


## Fencer

> Попалось фото Ту-22М.
> 
> Извиняюсь за нижайшее качество, но фотографировал крохотную миниатюру в глянцевом журнале.
> 
> Обратил внимание на никогда не виденную раньше вытянутую плоскую антенну в носовой оконечности обтекателя РЛС.
> 
> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что это за антенна и что это за вариант Ту-22?


А что за журнал,номер и год издания?Интересное фото.А нет возможности сфотографировать лучше или отсканировать?

----------


## Assaulter

Это первый разворот журнала "Авиапанорама" за 2013 год № 4 (100) 2013. В нем рекламировалась фотокнига "Испытатели" какого-то из отечественных фотографов и весь разворот занимал коллаж, набранный из миниатюр фото, входящих в эту книгу.

К сожалению, моим телефоном лучшее качество получить невозможно, можно только отксерокопировать, но это опть же маленькая и черно-белая фотография будет.

Нашел фото этого разворота на сайте журнала, качество получше:



Судя по тематике рекламируемой фотокниги, образец опытный. Модификация разведчика? Или, может, это прототип помехопостановщика?

----------


## Fencer

> Это первый разворот журнала "Авиапанорама" за 2013 год № 4 (100) 2013. В нем рекламировалась фотокнига "Испытатели" какого-то из отечественных фотографов и весь разворот занимал коллаж, набранный из миниатюр фото, входящих в эту книгу.
> 
> К сожалению, моим телефоном лучшее качество получить невозможно, можно только отксерокопировать, но это опть же маленькая и черно-белая фотография будет.
> 
> Нашел фото этого разворота на сайте журнала, качество получше:
> 
> 
> 
> Судя по тематике рекламируемой фотокниги, образец опытный. Модификация разведчика? Или, может, это прототип помехопостановщика?


Спасибо за ответ.Действительно что за Ту-22?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Судя по тематике рекламируемой фотокниги, образец опытный.


Наивно думать, что фото самолетов, собранные в коллаже, это фото только опытных самолетов, просто удивительно. Или Вы думаете, что техники на СУ-7, или МИГ-21 рядом с СУ-25, да и  другие фоторафии, это все опытные машины? Про фото этого Ту-22М3  думаю, что это обычный самолет. Да и целая куча техников и летчиков (я насчитал 11 человек) в летных комбезах наводят на мысль, что это обычная часть, коих раньше было множество. Снимок, скорее всего советских времен.  Нос почему-то искажен, не знаю, конечно, почему, а то, что Вы принимаете за антенну (слева на ф-же под стремянкой), я думаю, это просто блик на борту.

----------


## Assaulter

Да какой же блик? Я имел в виду навершие носовой части фюзеляжа:



А нос действительно искажен, такое изображение никогда не попадалось.

Я не настаиваю на том, опытная эта машина или нет, просто раньше ничего подобного не видел.
Кроме того,не знаю, насколько остальные фото коллажа имеют непосредственное отношение к фотокниге. Да и неспроста она наверное называется "Испытатели"? Хотя опять же не настаиваю.

----------


## Fencer

> Да какой же блик? Я имел в виду навершие носовой части фюзеляжа:
> 
> 
> 
> А нос действительно искажен, такое изображение никогда не попадалось.
> 
> Я не настаиваю на том, опытная эта машина или нет, просто раньше ничего подобного не видел.
> Кроме того,не знаю, насколько остальные фото коллажа имеют непосредственное отношение к фотокниге. Да и неспроста она наверное называется "Испытатели"? Хотя опять же не настаиваю.


Антенна здесь действительно ни при чем.В носовой части обычно располагается РЛС.Думаете это искажение носовой части при фотосъемке?

----------


## OKA

> Попалось фото Ту-22М.
> 
> Извиняюсь за нижайшее качество, но фотографировал крохотную миниатюру в глянцевом журнале.
> 
> Обратил внимание на никогда не виденную раньше вытянутую плоскую антенну в носовой оконечности обтекателя РЛС.
> 
> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что это за антенна и что это за вариант Ту-22?


  Есть предположение, что на снимке всёж не Ту-22 , а Ту-22м3(название ветки про что? Ту-22 или эмки?). А учитывая контекст, в котором размещено это фото(коллаж на развороте) высказываю своё мнение : тот кто составлял его, просто подкорректировал неуклюже , или типографские накладки печати.

----------


## Assaulter

Вообще, это фото было не на развороте. Но, скорее всего, действительно какие-то косяки оформления и обработки изображения издательством.

Больше никаких разумных версий не возникает.

Так что прошу извинить за возможную дезинформацию. Уж очень мне это в глаза бросилось

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да какой же блик? Я имел в виду навершие носовой части фюзеляжа


Значит, я Вас просто не понял, прошу пардону. Но и никакой "плоской антенны" я там тоже не вижу. Я по-прежнему считаю, что это какое-то искажение носа. Смахивает не на прямой снимок, а на пересъемкуи, такое впечатление, что при пересъемке загнулся край листа. Хотя, фигуры людей, стоящих под самолетом, не искажены. Но и с другой стороны, я даже в страшном сне не могу себе представить, чтобы сделали самолет с таким носом, и этот урод летал где-нибудь в строевой части, ЛИИ или ГЛИЦе. (А это именно строевая часть, я уверен). В общем, я предлагаю на этой фотке не заморачиваться и считать ее очередным "ляпом", коих множество в рекламной продукции. А этот коллаж - это она и есть. А, может, нос просто не влезал в рамку фото, и его взяли и "загнули"...
P.S. Замечание от ОКА првильное: тема, вроде, *ТУ-22?*

----------


## Alvato

> Значит, я Вас просто не понял, прошу пардону. Но и никакой "плоской антенны" я там тоже не вижу. Я по-прежнему считаю, что это какое-то искажение носа. Смахивает не на прямой снимок, а на пересъемкуи, такое впечатление, что при пересъемке загнулся край листа. Хотя, фигуры людей, стоящих под самолетом, не искажены. Но и с другой стороны, я даже в страшном сне не могу себе представить, чтобы сделали самолет с таким носом, и этот урод летал где-нибудь в строевой части, ЛИИ или ГЛИЦе. (А это именно строевая часть, я уверен). В общем, я предлагаю на этой фотке не заморачиваться и считать ее очередным "ляпом", коих множество в рекламной продукции. А этот коллаж - это она и есть. А, может, нос просто не влезал в рамку фото, и его взяли и "загнули"...
> P.S. Замечание от ОКА првильное: тема, вроде, *ТУ-22?*


С-т Ту-22М3 , планировалась установка штанги дозаправки в воздухе. Например №33, Монино :

----------


## F74

> С-т Ту-22М3 , планировалась установка штанги дозаправки в воздухе. Например №33, Монино :


Почему планировалось? На штатном Ту-22М3 была аппаратура дозаправки, сейчас снята из-за очередного договора Мишки Меченного. Теоретически можно поставить, но вот работать, скорее всего, не будет. Но штанга и аппаратура находилась не на радиопрозрачном обтекателе, а как и на Ту22М2 в прочном корпусе, вперед выступала только штанга.

----------


## OKA

Ну раз речь в данной ветке идёт не про Ту-22 , а про эмки , то "блямба" на радиообтекателе Ту-22м.. заметна на снимках из Монино, из журнала igor113   .  Снимки большие по объёму.

----------


## OKA

Чтобы за рамки наименования ветки не уходить, то снимки Ту-22 с воздуха есть в упоминавшемся ранее журнале  igor113    .

----------


## Fencer

> Значит, я Вас просто не понял, прошу пардону. Но и никакой "плоской антенны" я там тоже не вижу. Я по-прежнему считаю, что это какое-то искажение носа. Смахивает не на прямой снимок, а на пересъемкуи, такое впечатление, что при пересъемке загнулся край листа. Хотя, фигуры людей, стоящих под самолетом, не искажены. Но и с другой стороны, я даже в страшном сне не могу себе представить, чтобы сделали самолет с таким носом, и этот урод летал где-нибудь в строевой части, ЛИИ или ГЛИЦе. (А это именно строевая часть, я уверен). В общем, я предлагаю на этой фотке не заморачиваться и считать ее очередным "ляпом", коих множество в рекламной продукции. А этот коллаж - это она и есть. А, может, нос просто не влезал в рамку фото, и его взяли и "загнули"...
> P.S. Замечание от ОКА првильное: тема, вроде, *ТУ-22?*


Искажение носовой части - значит дефект фотосъемки?

----------


## OKA

> Искажение носовой части - значит дефект фотосъемки?


  ))   А вот и ещё несколько фото Ту-22 из Монино     с этого ресурса Фото Ту-22  . Да и здесь http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...2/chapter4.htm есть инфа))

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Почему планировалось? На штатном Ту-22М3 была аппаратура дозаправки, сейчас снята из-за очередного договора Мишки Меченного. Теоретически можно поставить, но вот работать, скорее всего, не будет. Но штанга и аппаратура находилась не на радиопрозрачном обтекателе, а как и на Ту22М2 в прочном корпусе, вперед выступала только штанга.


Ну зачем же на Горбачева-то все валить. Это еще при Брежневе было - С 45М2 поснимали (и убрали такую возможность на 22К), а основная масса 45М3 без штанг уже шла. Договор ОСВ-1 и ОСВ-2. Была попытка доказать, что ДА не является стратегической по дальности полета.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> ))   Да и здесь http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/tupo...2/chapter4.htm есть инфа))


Я бы предостерег от этой так называемой "инфы". Западные исследователи (к сожалению или к счастью) хорошо про Ф-15 могут писать, но не про Ту-22 и иже с ним.

----------


## Alvato

> Почему планировалось? На штатном Ту-22М3 была аппаратура дозаправки, сейчас снята из-за очередного договора Мишки Меченного. Теоретически можно поставить, но вот работать, скорее всего, не будет. Но штанга и аппаратура находилась не на радиопрозрачном обтекателе, а как и на Ту22М2 в прочном корпусе, вперед выступала только штанга.


ПЛАНИРОВАЛАСЬ установка ШТАНГИ конструктивно (было так спроектировано), первые "тройки" все с таким "наростом". Корни схемы и конструкции топливной системы не Ту-22М2 , а ещё Ту-22М0. Про договор ОСВ -2 слышали? Это не искажение фотоснимка ( печати ).

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Корни схемы и конструкции топливной системы не Ту-22М2 , а ещё Ту-22М0.


Ну, 45М2 и 45М по части "Самолета и Двигателя" не сильно отличались и система дозаправки, если уж корни искать пришла от 22К.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не искажение фотоснимка ( печати ).


Вполне возможно. Была у меня такая мысль, что это заглушенная штанга дозаправки может быть, но не нашел у себя фото М-троек с такой хренью. М-двойки есть, а троек нет. Поэтому от этой мысли пришлось отказаться. Но, даже если это  не искажение фото, то все равно ракурс для снимка, я считаю, выбран очень неудачный. Согласитесь, что все равно нос выглядит неестественно уродливо.

----------


## Alvato

> Вполне возможно. Была у меня такая мысль, что это заглушенная штанга дозаправки может быть, но не нашел у себя фото М-троек с такой хренью. М-двойки есть, а троек нет. Поэтому от этой мысли пришлось отказаться. Но, даже если это  не искажение фото, то все равно ракурс для снимка, я считаю, выбран очень неудачный. Согласитесь, что все равно нос выглядит неестественно уродливо.


Вот ''фотогеничнее''

----------


## OKA

> Я бы предостерег от этой так называемой "инфы". Западные исследователи (к сожалению или к счастью) хорошо про Ф-15 могут писать, но не про Ту-22 и иже с ним.


 Ну вот здесь ещё про Ту-22 Ту-22Б и его модификации - Туполев - AVSIM.su Forums  , в продолжение темы про название и аватарку топикстартера))

----------


## Fencer

> Почему планировалось? На штатном Ту-22М3 была аппаратура дозаправки, сейчас снята из-за очередного договора Мишки Меченного. Теоретически можно поставить, но вот работать, скорее всего, не будет. Но штанга и аппаратура находилась не на радиопрозрачном обтекателе, а как и на Ту22М2 в прочном корпусе, вперед выступала только штанга.


Ни одного Ту-22М3 со штангой дозаправки я не видел,т.е. изначально не производились со штангой дозаправки (на счет оборудования системы дозаправки я не знаю).Ту-22М0 со штангой дозаправки-это же опытные.На Ту-22М1 и Ту-22М2 штанги дозаправки и оборудование системы дозаправки убирались по международному договору сокращения стратегического наступательного вооружения,чтобы перевести их из стратегических бомбардировщиков в дальние и оставить на вооружении ДА ВВС МО СССР.

----------


## Assaulter

Alvato, спасибо за фото и пост 47! Никогда такой "тройки" раньше не видел.

В принципе, думаю, при таких огрехах и определенном ракурсе вполне может получиться что-то наподобие снимка из журнала. Ну и, согласитесь, на непрофессиональный взгляд сам "нарост" смахивает на обтекатель какой-либо антенны...

А насчет названия темы - так форумчанин, который ее создал, в своих первых  постах интересовался и Ту-22 и Ту-22М. Поэтому я и подумал, что такая общая ветка получается, а отдельную создавать не стал.

----------


## Fencer

> Вот ''фотогеничнее''


Неужели на этом Ту-22М3 ранее была штанга дозаправки и позже демонтирована?Этот Ту-22М3 б/н 33 красный похоже снят в Монино?Опытный?

----------


## Fencer

Название ветки "Ту-22" не говорит об определенной модификации,а общая для всех модификаций Ту-22.

----------


## Assaulter

Если сделать промежуточное обобщение, то получается, что обтекатель в носовой части это:

а) либо заглушка штанги дозаправки

б) либо не заглушка )))

Относительно этой штанги на М3 есть следующая информация:

"Конструкция носовой части фюзеляжа также была переработана, изменена штанга топливозаправки (на строевых машинах штанга не установлена)".

Но если штанга сохраняла какую-то общность конструкции с М0-М2, то заглушка должна была быть массивнее наверное?

Для сравнения М2:
 

Но самое интересное - вот фото прототипа М3 (из книги Гордона). Конфигурация носа стандартная, системы дозаправки нет:



Если на прототипе никаких заглушек/места под штангу не видно, то чем объясняется ее появление позднее?

Ну и еще для сравнения просто ))

 

Пальцесосание, конечно, сильно не пинайте, но чисто теоретически не может это быть что-то типа антенны "Плота" Ту-16 с КСР-5П? или все-таки как-то быть связаннным с радиотехнической аппаратурой?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот ''фотогеничнее''


Гораздо! И понятнее.
По этой теме. Тут, мне кажется, нужно немного углубиться в историю создания семейства ТУ-22М. И просто найти фото именно первых М-троек. Не "Р", а именно бомберов. И станет понятно, были ли штанги дозаправки на первых  "тройках" или нет. Найти дату подписания Договора ОСВ. Насколько известно, штатники настояли, чтобы штанги были сняты. Я думаю, если на первых "тройках" штанги не было, то этот "нарост" не топливоприемник. А еще лучше - найти кого-нибудь из тех, кто их "пользовал", и у них спросить.

----------


## Assaulter

Фото прототипов не сильно все проясняют

Первый прототип именно Ту-22М3 "32" красный, обтекателя нет:


Второй прототип Ту-22М3 "33" красный, обтекатель на месте/ И это, видимо, тот самый борт, фото котрого разместил Alvato:



Затем, видимо, "32" переделали в ЛЛ? Но обтекатель появился.


Если это заглушка штанги дозаправки, то получается, что ее убрали на втором прототипе? Даже не установив саму штангу? Как-то странно...

----------


## Assaulter

Нашел ответ. Форумчанин Alvato абсолютно прав - это действительно обтекатель штанги дозаправки и по конструкции она, видимо, отличалась от предыдущих версий Ту-22М.

Устанавливалась она как раз на первом прототипе "32" красный, просто на фото не видно было из-за плохого качества, а на "33" красный как раз закрывалась обтекателем. Здесь хорошо видно как это было на обоих бортах:




Так что еще раз извиняюсь за возможную путаницу

----------


## OKA

> Название ветки "Ту-22" не говорит об определенной модификации,а общая для всех модификаций Ту-22.


 Дискутировать видно малопродуктивно, но на мой взгляд Ту-22м0,1,2,3,4 не являются "модификациями" Ту-22 с другими индексами. Скорее вот "родственники"  СВВАУЛШ: Форумы / Авиация / ЛЮБИМЫЕ САМОЛЕТЫ: ТУ-128  igor113

----------


## FLOGGER

> просто на фото не видно было из-за плохого качества


Да нет, нормально она видна, особенно на третьем фото первого прототипа (пост 55).

----------


## Fencer

> Дискутировать видно малопродуктивно, но на мой взгляд Ту-22м0,1,2,3,4 не являются "модификациями" Ту-22 с другими индексами. Скорее вот "родственники"  СВВАУЛШ: Форумы / Авиация / ЛЮБИМЫЕ САМОЛЕТЫ: ТУ-128  igor113


На первом фото линейка дальних истребителей-перехватчиков Ту-128.

----------


## ПОМОР

Тогда фотки Ту-22. Длиннофокусные аэрофотоаппараты АФА-41 и АФА-42 Ту-22р.

----------


## OKA

> На первом фото линейка дальних истребителей-перехватчиков Ту-128.


 )) Так точно. И на мой взгляд они ближе стоят к Ту-22 , чем "эмки" , которые являются не модернизацией Ту-22 а самостоятельным проектом. Выбор  индекса имел свои причины, и это не новость))

----------


## Nazar

> )) Так точно. И на мой взгляд они ближе стоят к Ту-22 , чем "эмки" , которые являются не модернизацией Ту-22 а самостоятельным проектом. Выбор  индекса имел свои причины, и это не новость))


А чем они ближе? Абсолютно другой самолет, с другими целями и задачами...

----------


## Assaulter

> И на мой взгляд они ближе стоят к Ту-22 , чем "эмки" , которые являются не модернизацией Ту-22 а самостоятельным проектом.


Довольно смелое, конечно, заявление :Confused:  Из общих элементов у этих двух самолетов могу назвать только кресла КТ-1.
Прототип Ту-28 создавался с учетом наработок по бомбардировщику, но это был "98".

У "эмок" хотя бы по сравнению с исходным Ту-22 элементы оборудования были похожими, РЛС ПН опять же.

----------


## OKA

> А чем они ближе? Абсолютно другой самолет, с другими целями и задачами...


 Как  верно было замечено, ноги всего этого добра растут из Ту98 Туполев Ту-98  и Многорежимный дальний ракетоносец-бомбардировщик Ту-22М («145», «45») Backfire-A подробно там рассмотрено. А в конце 60-х таки предлагался бомбардировщик на базе именно Ту-128 . На тему "98" и во что она потом "разветвилась" , наверное точнее смог бы прокомментировать В.Ригмант Блог "Вестника ПВО" - Музей ОАО "Туполев" - часть 2  .

----------


## -=AMA=-

Ту-22М3 (9804)

----------


## petio

а каковы различия между рлс ПН для Ту-22К и ПНА и ПНА-Д для Ту-22м-2 м-3

----------


## Fencer

Ту-22М2 б/н 24 540-го мрап (Николаев).Снято 26 марта 1989 года.

----------


## Виталик

Ровно год назад. ТУ22м3 авиабаза Сольцы, Новгородская область.

----------


## ОБУ

Это не м3, а М!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не м3, а М!


Ну, Виталик, он как всегда. Тот еще знаток.

----------


## GThomson

> а каковы различия между рлс ПН для Ту-22К и ПНА и ПНА-Д для Ту-22м-2 м-3


ПУ на три ракеты и синтезатор частоты на микросхемах.

----------


## An-Z

> Ровно год назад. ТУ22м3 авиабаза Сольцы, Новгородская область.


В прошлом году в июле его там не было, уверен что Сольцы прошлого года?

----------


## GThomson

> Ровно год назад. ТУ22м3 авиабаза Сольцы, Новгородская область...


бортовой 13 красный?

----------


## Fencer

> бортовой 13 красный?


Нет б/н 03 красный,а вообще это похоже вот этот Ту-22М1 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## An-Z

> Нет б/н 03 красный,а вообще это похоже вот этот Ту-22М1 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


 В Выборге нет ВПП, да и аэродрома как такового. Фото похоже на Сольцы, но явно не ноябрь прошлого года))) и СКП странное..

----------


## Fencer

> В Выборге нет ВПП, да и аэродрома как такового.


Сам он не полетел бы в любом случае,а вот Ми-26 на внешней подвеске,наверное,смог бы его перенести на другое место...

----------


## Nazar

> В Выборге нет ВПП, да и аэродрома как такового. Фото похоже на Сольцы, но явно не ноябрь прошлого года))) и СКП странное..


Полосы нет, а Ту-22 есть и вообще там много чего есть.

----------


## An-Z

Какого года кадр? В прошлом году я там ничего кроме Ил-28-памятника не видел

----------


## Nazar

> Какого года кадр? В прошлом году я там ничего кроме Ил-28-памятника не видел


Этого. https://www.google.ru/maps/place/60%C2%B040'00.2%22N+28%C2%B044'33.4%22E/@60.6667386,28.7404143,532m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=ru

А Ил-28 я там отродясь не видал.

----------


## GThomson

> Ровно год назад. ТУ22м3 авиабаза Сольцы, Новгородская область....


в Выборге вместо заправочной штанги - "клюв попугая".
М1(М0?) со штангой был только в Риге, но пейзаж другой. перетащили?
Multi Maps - Aggregator of maps (12 in 1)

----------


## An-Z

> А Ил-28 я там отродясь не видал.


Я про этот ))) Ошибку свою понял и признаю

----------


## Виталик

Конец августа где то. Андрей, а если ты в июле на ЪЛЛЛ был, то почему ко мне в Скирино не заехал? Бухла ж завались было , до самого сентября бы хватило)))

----------


## GThomson

> В прошлом году в июле его там не было, уверен что Сольцы прошлого года?


никогда его там и не было!
вспомнил и сразу нашёл.
Виталик Николаенко - известный фото-клептоман из Кисловодска. тырит чужие фото, обрезает копирайты и публикует под своим именем.
Рига, Скулте:

----------


## Виталик

Хоть бы псевдоним и город правильно написал, грамотей :Wink: 
Виталий Искуменко, -Разработчик дополнений для компьютерного железнодорожного симулятора Trainz 2012 - может быть. Причем из Минеральных Вод (даже под аватаркой написано). А за фотоклептомана ответь. найди оригинал данного фото под чьим то другим авторством. Найдешь-Предъявишь. Именно это фото, что я показал. За слова, как бы отвечать надо.

----------


## GThomson

> Хоть бы псевдоним и город правильно написал, грамотей
> Виталий Искуменко, -Разработчик дополнений для компьютерного железнодорожного симулятора Trainz 2012 - может быть. Причем из Минеральных Вод (даже под аватаркой написано). А за фотоклептомана ответь. найди оригинал данного фото под чьим то другим авторством. Найдешь-Предъявишь. Именно это фото, что я показал. За слова, как бы отвечать надо.


за слова отвечаю, извиняться не буду. Виталик Николаев (в миру Мария Бабайцева) забанен на всех фотосайтах...
память хорошая, поэтому нашёл - здесь всё: Официальный фан-сайт Виталика - Обсуждение фото ID70874

----------


## Nazar

> А за фотоклептомана ответь. найди оригинал данного фото под чьим то другим авторством. Найдешь-Предъявишь. .


А зачем? Просто не понятен смысл этих детских телодвижений...

----------


## Виталик

Дурак ты. Мария Бабайцева, это моя бывшвя жена, если что. О том кто я и что я, распинаться , писать мне не надо. Я сюда полтора года не заглядывал, и еще может через три появлюсь. Другие цели, иные интересы. А извиняться я и не просил. Не бери на себя так много)))
А тот сайт- Юморовыпад Ивана Савицкого, не более.

----------


## Виталик

Да сам не знаю, зачем он мусор четырехлетней давности ворошить начал?

----------


## Nazar

> Мария Бабайцева, это моя бывшвя жена, если что.


Сколько я подобных фраз за десять лет администрирования сайтов слышал....




> Да сам не знаю, зачем он мусор четырехлетней давности ворошить начал?


Так вытащил не он. Не он стал лепить фейковые фото в ветке...

----------


## GThomson

> Да сам не знаю, зачем он мусор четырехлетней давности ворошить начал?


?
позавчерашнее,  "*годичной давности фото Ту-22М3 в Сольцах*", которое, на самом деле, *более чем пяти-летней давности фото Ту-22М1 из Риги (Скултэ)*, это не "мусор четырёхлетней давности" - это свежак.
пышыте исчо!

----------


## Виталик

Если конкретно по Авиабазе Сольцы (XLLL)

----------


## Виталик



----------


## Nazar

Тяжелый случай...

----------


## APKAH

> Ровно год назад. ТУ22м3 авиабаза Сольцы, Новгородская область.


А почему никто не говорит что это не М3 или М, а Ту-22МР? Причём из-за его исключительности как типа, он может объявиться в любой точке страны. Или тут в чём то другой подвох?
------------ -----



> Твоя Рига-Скулте это "свалка" а не аэродром!


Это международный аэропорт, и конкретно на фото бережно сохраняемый авиамузей.

----------


## Nazar

> А почему никто не говорит что это не М3 или М, а Ту-22МР? Причём из-за его исключительности как типа, он может объявиться в любой точке страны. Или тут в чём то другой подвох?
> ------------ -----
> 
> Это международный аэропорт, и конкретно на фото бережно сохраняемый авиамузей.


А потому-что автор, как видимо человек не очень чистоплотный, или обуянный какими-то своими личными мотивами, только-что поменял фото. А до этого там висело вот это...

----------


## GThomson

> А почему никто не говорит что это не М3 или М, а Ту-22МР? Причём из-за его исключительности как типа, он может объявиться в любой точке страны. Или тут в чём то другой подвох?...


фото Виталик поменял. Был рижский М1. 
но МР RF-94239 02 красный - единственный живой, был изначально в Воздвиженке, сейчас в Белой.
Виталик и тут всех пытался обмишурить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Виталик Николаенко - известный фото-клептоман из Кисловодска. тырит чужие фото, обрезает копирайты и публикует под своим именем.


Да это давно известно, его уже не раз ловили на этом. Я тоже, как-то, пару лет назад (точнее не скажу, не помню) про него писал здесь же, на Эрфорсе. Только тогда мне же еще пытались замечание сделать, что я не так к нему отношусь. А фото - да, конечно он подменил. И зря Назар назвал его "нечистоплотным", это не про него. *GThomson* гораздо точнее определил. Я б его забанил здесь раз и навсегда. Терпеть не могу жуликов и воров.

----------


## APKAH

Мне кажется Виталик явно ошибся форумом. Впервые появился за полтора года и начался такой небывалый словестный "понос", что я не сразу понял о чём тут вообще речь, да и не понимаю вообще смысл его постов. На форуме больше по специализированным темам общаются, а у человека одна демагогия и риторические вопросы, плюс явно психологические расстройства личности. Считаю очередной бан простимулирует его решение изменять Россию - начиная с себя. Ну и потереть бы этот "спам" не помешало.

----------


## Muller

Кстати говоря, а кто автор приведенного фото Ту-22МР RF94239?
Фото действительно сделано в Сольцах? Если да, то когда именно?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Мне кажется Виталик явно ошибся форумом.


Он не ошибся форумом. Он на *всех* форумах был таким. Забанили его, мне кажется, уже везде.

----------


## GThomson

Виталик уже шалит на соседней ветке про Ту-134...

----------


## Fencer

> А Ил-28 я там отродясь не видал.


Пара фотографий этого Ил-28...

----------


## Виталик



----------


## Nazar

> Пара фотографий этого Ил-28...


Это "памятник" я знаю, я говорил про территорию ШМАС.

----------


## Fencer

> Это "памятник" я знаю, я говорил про территорию ШМАС.


Понятно...

----------


## Fencer

Ту-22М2 183-го мрап на аэродроме Кневичи (Владивосток) примерно в 1991-92 годах (источник Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII | Страница 3947 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU)

----------


## GThomson

> 



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Igor_k

Оборонный заказ под угрозой срыва, а сотрудники — без денег на Новый год: во Владивостоке прошёл митинг работников 
 В настоящее время основной продукцией предприятия является изделие У 501 АВ1.000.119. По данным открытых источников, это изделие — компонент изделия Х-32 (9-А-2362, крылатая ракета воздушного базирования, противокорабельная ракета, противорадиолокационная ракета). Выпускают эти ракеты на Дубненском машиностроительном заводе, поставщиком которого и является «Радиоприбор». Контракт с этим заводом в «Радиоприборе» подписали несколько лет назад. Более точную информацию найти не удалось в связи с закрытостью данных.
Примечательно, что изделие У 501 АВ1.000.119 выпускают только во Владивостоке.

----------


## Igor_k

Оборонный заказ под угрозой срыва, а сотрудники — без денег на Новый год: во Владивостоке прошёл митинг работников 
 В настоящее время основной продукцией предприятия является изделие У 501 АВ1.000.119. По данным открытых источников, это изделие — компонент изделия Х-32 (9-А-2362, крылатая ракета воздушного базирования, противокорабельная ракета, противорадиолокационная ракета). Выпускают эти ракеты на Дубненском машиностроительном заводе, поставщиком которого и является «Радиоприбор». Контракт с этим заводом в «Радиоприборе» подписали несколько лет назад. Более точную информацию найти не удалось в связи с закрытостью данных.
Примечательно, что изделие У 501 АВ1.000.119 выпускают только во Владивостоке.

----------


## Сергей72

Гуляет ветер и ржавеют самолёты: секретная военная база «Воздвиженка», заброшенный боевой объект России

https://glav.su/forum/5/2081/threads/1265784/

----------


## OKA

"Возвращение самолётов дальней авиации ВКС России на аэродромы базирования (Калужская область, аэродром Шайковка)"



Много фот :

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Djoker

*День ВВС на авиабазе Белая 18 августа 2018 г.*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/140991...57694555903580

----------


## FLOGGER

Я что-то уже не соображу: Ту-22 и Ту-22М (0, 2, 3) - это один и тот же самолет или нет? Тема, вроде как, обозначена Ту-22. Так о чем говорить-то будем? Если этот вопрос уже задавался, прошу ткнуть носом в ответ. Только мне, все же, сдается, что это разные машины, причем, абсолютно. Мне кажется, что нужно или тему переименовать, или ее придерживаться. Т. е., или "чистый" Ту-22, или М-ки. Думаю, нужно разделить.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Я так понял аэродром около р. Оки...
       
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/promtur/...3a8a?from=feed

----------


## Казанец

> аэродром около р. Оки...


Очередной могильник таинственной рязано-окской археологической культуры. Археологов туда надо.

----------


## Avia M

> Я так понял аэродром около р. Оки...


"Кадриль"...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ту-22М3, Анадырь.
   
https://vk.com/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Украинцы пилят последний стратегический ракетоносец Ту-22М3, Полтава, 27 января 2006 г. После распада Советского Союза Украина получила 60 бомбардировщиков и 423 крылатых ракет Х-22:

Уничтожение Х-22, военная базе в селе Озерное, 6 ноября, 2002 г.:

https://www.rferl.org/a/the-destruct.../29699706.html

----------


## unclebu

> Я что-то уже не соображу: Ту-22 и Ту-22М (0, 2, 3) - это один и тот же самолет или нет? Тема, вроде как, обозначена Ту-22. Так о чем говорить-то будем? Если этот вопрос уже задавался, прошу ткнуть носом в ответ. Только мне, все же, сдается, что это разные машины, причем, абсолютно. Мне кажется, что нужно или тему переименовать, или ее придерживаться. Т. е., или "чистый" Ту-22, или М-ки. Думаю, нужно разделить.


Солидарен с коллегой и предлагаю модераторам совместно с Парнем с Альфы Центавры переименовать ветку. А то по ней судя самолета Ту-22 вообще не существовало - все про 45 изделие посты дают.  Может и вправду такого самолета не было? Но только изд Ю(А) и изд 45 ну совершенно разные самолеты. А то уподобимся большинству авиационных сайтов. 

Извините за оффтоп.

----------


## cemichael

Что за птица появилась прошлым летом в ТЭЧ на Белой?

----------


## Nazar

> Что за птица появилась прошлым летом в ТЭЧ на Белой?


Так Су-17 вроде, возможно заводской с КНААЗа.

----------


## cemichael

> Так Су-17 вроде, возможно заводской с КНААЗа.


Спасибо! Нашел откуда Су-17М там взялся - с учебного аэродрома ИВВАИУ.

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо! Нашел откуда Су-17М там взялся - с учебного аэродрома ИВВАИУ.


https://russianplanes.net/id236587
https://russianplanes.net/id201956

Есть надежда на памятник?

----------


## Fencer

> Так Су-17 вроде, возможно заводской с КНААЗа.


Су-17УМ3 или Су-22УМ3К с КнААЗа планируется установить в качестве памятника...

"Монументы самолету "СУ-17" и подводной лодке будут установлены на Набережной Комсомольска. Решение об этом было принято на прошедшем сегодня заседании Градостроительного Совета города Юности⚡
 .
Монумент самолету установят в районе Речного вокзала. Самолёт предоставит Авиационный завод, на котором уже в ближайшее время начнётся его подготовка и облегчение. 
.
С военными достигнута договоренность о предоставлении комплекта бортового вооружения. Монумент предполагается открыть на День города в следующем году. 
Монумент в виде рубки подводной лодки будет установлен у главного городского водозабора, который находится в центре реконструируемой Набережной.
Рубка будет снята с одной из подводных лодок, находящихся сейчас на Судостроительном заводе. Договоренность с Министерством обороны по этому поводу достигнута. 
. 
Монументы будут олицетворять вклад комсомольчан в создание оборонной мощи страны на протяжении 86 лет истории города." https://ok.ru/moygorodam/topic/68033322491910

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Путин в Казани на авиационном заводе им. С.П.Горбунова. 13 мая 2019 г.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Иркутск. Переезжает?  https://russianplanes.net/id256204

----------


## Fencer

> Переезжает?


Тоже интересно...

----------


## Pilot

Полеты Ту-22 :)))

----------


## Avia M

С рисунками...

----------


## unclebu

> С рисунками...


 а тут второе фото http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/misc...eats/index.htm

----------


## Fencer

Ту-22У б/н 09 красный 121 тбап https://aviationphotos.net/history/tu-22u/
Ту-22У б/н 10 красный 290 одрап 46 ВА ВГК https://aviationphotos.net/country/r...-vvs-rossii-2/
Ту-22У б/н 99 121 тбап https://aviationphotos.net/military/tu-22u-vvs-rossii/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15636/

----------


## Fencer

Выкатка Ту-22М3М https://www.tupolev.ru/press/gallery...atka-tu-22m3m/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...n&tkn=4946#lst

----------


## unclebu

Извините за оффтоп. Есть предложение модераторам организовать две темы Ту-22 и любую на выбор изд 45, Ту-22М и т.д. А то форум наш очень смахивает на Дзен из Яндекса. Все валится в одну кучу. Тезка, ну какое отношение 45М3 имеет к Ту-22? Давайте уж тогда в теме МиГ-31 про МиГ-3 писать будем, там тоже только в одном знаке разница.

----------


## sovietjet

> Извините за оффтоп. Есть предложение модераторам организовать две темы Ту-22 и любую на выбор изд 45, Ту-22М и т.д. А то форум наш очень смахивает на Дзен из Яндекса. Все валится в одну кучу. Тезка, ну какое отношение 45М3 имеет к Ту-22? Давайте уж тогда в теме МиГ-31 про МиГ-3 писать будем, там тоже только в одном знаке разница.


По Ту-22М тема уже есть, но на данный момент скрыта цензорами

----------


## FLOGGER

> Извините за оффтоп. Есть предложение модераторам организовать две темы Ту-22 и любую на выбор изд 45, Ту-22М и т.д. А то форум наш очень смахивает на Дзен из Яндекса. Все валится в одну кучу. Тезка, ну какое отношение 45М3 имеет к Ту-22?


Писал об этом 4 года назад, пост №113



> Я что-то уже не соображу: Ту-22 и Ту-22М (0, 2, 3) - это один и тот же самолет или нет? Тема, вроде как, обозначена Ту-22. Так о чем говорить-то будем? Если этот вопрос уже задавался, прошу ткнуть носом в ответ. Только мне, все же, сдается, что это разные машины, причем, абсолютно. Мне кажется, что нужно или тему переименовать, или ее придерживаться. Т. е., или "чистый" Ту-22, или М-ки. Думаю, нужно разделить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По Ту-22М тема уже есть, но на данный момент скрыта цензорами


Где она? Или все засекречено?

----------


## sovietjet

> Где она? Или все засекречено?


Тема "Количество серий Ту-22М3", в настоящее время невидимый, но, надеюсь, не удаленный. Можно просматривать с кешированными страницами:

https://web.archive.org/web/20200222...serii-tu-22m3/

----------

